
The Launch of GSLV Mk III-D1 / GSAT-19 Mission [video] - superasn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ae6LVG0j1Pg&feature=youtu.be
======
superasn
The launch starts at 3.24:
[https://youtu.be/ae6LVG0j1Pg?t=202](https://youtu.be/ae6LVG0j1Pg?t=202)

